# Drop Off at BMW Welt



## TravelerMark (Dec 4, 2010)

I apologize if this is already common knowledge, but according to email I received today from BMW, the option to drop off your vehicle at BMW Welt instead of taking it to the new Log In Out location at the airport is still available. The cost remains the same at 60 euro. Arrangements should be made, and the 60 euro paid, when you check in.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't believe it is a drop off, rather you leave the car with them immediately following delivery. ie. never take it outside the Welt.


----------



## TravelerMark (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you for raising that issue. I have emailed the person at BMW who gave me that information requesting a clarification and will post the reply as soon as I receive it.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TravelerMark said:


> I apologize if this is already common knowledge, but according to email I received today from BMW, the option to drop off your vehicle at BMW Welt instead of taking it to the new Log In Out location at the airport is still available. The cost remains the same at 60 euro. Arrangements should be made, and the 60 euro paid, when you check in.


The BMW Welt does not accept vehicles for drop-off, sorry.


----------



## TravelerMark (Dec 4, 2010)

JSpira said:


> The BMW Welt does not accept vehicles for drop-off, sorry.


I'm confused. Here is the content of an email I received from them:

"You have the option to drop off the vehicle at the BMW Welt and "Loginout" will pick it up later. The Charge is still 60€ and you have to pay it at the check in."

The person who wrote it is out of the office until 12/27. I will post whatever reply I receive in response to my request for clarification.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TravelerMark said:


> I'm confused. Here is the content of an email I received from them:
> 
> "You have the option to drop off the vehicle at the BMW Welt and ***8220;Loginout***8221; will pick it up later. The Charge is still 60***8364; and you have to pay it at the check in."
> 
> The person who wrote it is out of the office until 12/27. I will post whatever reply I receive in response to my request for clarification.


Perhaps this is something brand new. Until recently, you had the option to leave the car at the Welt (without driving it out) for this fee. It is possible that there is a new "feature" available - or just a vague restatement of the existing offering.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Herr Spira is correct. I think you will find that the message you received about "dropping off" at The Welt actually means you are leaving the car with them, without driving it, and they transport it to the actual drop off at the airport. This is exactly what I did last January when the weather in Munich was not conducive to driving my Z.


----------



## TravelerMark (Dec 4, 2010)

I apologize for contributing to confusion instead of clarification. I just called BMW ED in New Jersey, and they confirmed that you cannot return the car at the Welt once you take it out on the road, but you can leave it when you accept delivery and pay 60 euro for them to transfer it to loginout. 

If I hear anything other than that in the email I expect next week from BMW Munich, I will post. 

I take some consolation in at least answering the question as to whether the 60 euro was going to increase with the move of the dropoff location to near the airport.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TravelerMark said:


> I apologize for contributing to confusion instead of clarification.


No need to apologize. The language you received in the e-mail was ambiguous at best.


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Drop off at Die Welt*

*I believe that BMW will transport your car for you for a fee, as noted above.

However, unless I am wrong, the car will go to the Harms shipping location in Munich, rather than to the airport.

If you want, they will give you good directions to Harms, and it's really not so far away. The people there are very experienced and courteous, the process takes about 30 minutes (you need an appointment which you should make well in advance of your trip if you want to do it yourself, and Saturdays are tricky at best), and it is not unusual for a Harms staffer to drive you to the local train station for your trip to downtown Munich or the airport, if you don't want or need them to call a taxi for you.

It's really easy, whichever you choose to do! Both BMW and Harms have it together...you will not be their first "rodeo."

No fear...toujours l'audace!

Richard*:thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Runon MD1 said:


> *I believe that BMW will transport your car for you for a fee, as noted above.
> 
> *


If you are implying you can drop off the car at the BMW Welt, no, you cannot.



Runon MD1 said:


> *
> 
> However, unless I am wrong, the car will go to the Harms shipping location in Munich, rather than to the airport.
> 
> *


Same thing, no, since the Harms office IS at the airport.



Runon MD1 said:


> *you need an appointment which you should make well in advance of your trip if you want to do it yourself, and Saturdays are tricky at best
> 
> *


No appt is needed to drop off during normal business hours although making one cannot hurt.


----------



## Raz5219 (Sep 22, 2005)

If you pay the 60 euro fee at the Welt for BMW to transport your car to the drop off at Munich Airport, do they drive the car to the dropoff, or is it trucked there?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Raz5219 said:


> If you pay the 60 euro fee at the Welt for BMW to transport your car to the drop off at Munich Airport, do they drive the car to the dropoff, or is it trucked there?


I believe it is driven there.


----------



## PyratOne (Jul 12, 2010)

there are probably very good reasons why the OP is not going to drive the car, but what a bummer. You are right there - in the motherland. Seems like a waste not to get it out on the open road


----------



## TravelerMark (Dec 4, 2010)

PyratOne said:


> there are probably very good reasons why the OP is not going to drive the car, but what a bummer. You are right there - in the motherland. Seems like a waste not to get it out on the open road


Couldn't agree more! I'm the OP, and we are driving our new 335ix after we pick it up. We're going to Milan, Lake Como, Luzern, and Innsbruck. But our factory tour is scheduled for our return date, and I was hoping to be efficient by leaving the car at the Welt when we take our tour, rather then the drop-off point, because we have a lot we want to do in Munich before we fly out.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

ED is a great experience regardless.
Hope you have time to enjoy the area.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

TravelerMark said:


> Couldn't agree more! I'm the OP, and we are driving our new 335ix after we pick it up. We're going to Milan, Lake Como, Luzern, and Innsbruck. But our factory tour is scheduled for our return date, and I was hoping to be efficient by leaving the car at the Welt when we take our tour, rather then the drop-off point, because we have a lot we want to do in Munich before we fly out.


But, the drop off point is at the airport. So do it on your way out of Munich.


----------



## TravelerMark (Dec 4, 2010)

M FUNF said:


> But, the drop off point is at the airport. So do it on your way out of Munich.


I'm a regular poster (under a different name) at FlyerTalk and and appreciative of the friendly and helpful nature of the members of each site.

Thank you for that suggestion, but we are going to be in Munich for 3 nights at the end of our trip, and I thought it less a hassle (and less an expense!) to drop off the car when we got into Munich and use public transportation, rather than leaving it in a lot somewhere in the city. I drive in Manhattan sometimes, but have no yearning to drive in downtown Munich! Always open to suggestions, though.


----------



## redadair (Dec 11, 2006)

Can someone please answer the question of when did the drop off get moved to the Munich Airport? When I returned my car in May of 07 it was to the Harms site, then I used a taxi to get to the Airport. There were no charges at all for drop off.

Thanks


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

redadair said:


> Can someone please answer the question of when did the drop off get moved to the Munich Airport?


on 1.12. 2010


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

bounceit said:


> http://www.loginout.de/de/anfahrt.php


Try this instead: http://www.loginout.de/de/dropoff/bmw_european.php


----------



## fuddman (Dec 3, 2010)

netjack said:


> just confirmed they use a flatbed to transport the car....


Wrong.

When you pay 60 euro at the Welt to have your car taken to the airport, you sign a piece of paper saying the car will be driven on it's own wheels to the drop-of at the airport, a distance of 34 kilometers.
Beware of who drives it to the airport. It's not one of those neat looking BMW pros at the Welt. More than likely, it's going to be some low wage teenager just dying to see what your car is made of.


----------

